# Poor sperm how often do you have sex??



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hi!
We're going natural this month...ttc.
My DH's sperm isn't great..poor motility and morph but quantity is ok.
Do we have sex EVERY DAY from day 10 til 22 ish  or do we do it LESS as his sperm isn't great so they'll need time to re-boost?!
Confused.
Maybe every other day til I ovulate then every day after?? Or the other way round?? Eeek!
Conceived first time 3 years ago!!!
Thank you! X


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI there

The best method is every oher day, particularly if there are MF issues. if you have a really regula cycle and normally ovulate on day 14 then you should be able to map out the best days, not very romantic but necessary!

Good luck


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey flowerdew

Like Artypants said, every other day is probably best. 

Get dh on wellman as this can help, figure out your fertile days and get to it lol. 

Good luck hun

xxxx


----------

